# Largest city without any homicides



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

LordMandeep said:


> but i heard Japan has alot of mass suicides.


MASS suicides? No.
But the suicide rate is high in Japan compared to other G7 countries. A lot of it is school/work related. People fail their university entrance exams, or lose their jobs, and commit suicide.


----------



## bob rulz (Oct 20, 2005)

greek_eagle said:


> I must agree with you on this!! I have lived in Canada and the US for many years...since then I have relocated to Athens,Greece. People, it is difficult for a lot of people to understand the essence of being able to walk in any neighborhood at any time of the day in a large metropolitan center like this. Since the entry of immigrants there is a lot more break ins, robberies and the sort, but murder is definitely low. As far as the very first entry goes...I used to live in Irvine [CA] which is within the Greater Los Angeles area. Irvine enjoys being blessed with the title as being the safest city in the US...nearby ..San Marino, which is just south of Pasadena.. is the 2nd quietest city in the US. The secret to Irvine's title though they don't advertise is that the city has the most gated communities per capita in the US. The only thing I can say is that it works! If I ever had to be relocated and had to live in LA again..Irvine is an excellent choice!


Bah, screw gated communities.


----------



## bob rulz (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks for the link techniques!

According to that link, here's the stats for Utah cities of 100,000+ (population estimates based on U.S. Census Bureau figures):

Salt Lake City - population 178,000 - 10 murders
West Valley City - population 113,000 - 10 murders
Provo - population 113,000 - 3 murders; Provo typically has one of the lowest crime rates in the country, but it has been going up recently

I wish I could find stats for ALL cities, but I don't know where to look.


----------



## DnH (Aug 3, 2003)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Entire Denmark in 2005 ( 5.5mil ) 53 murders - 52 solved :lol:
> 
> About 25 of those was committed in the Copenhagen metro ( 1.6mil ) area...
> 
> And of those 25 only 5 was comitted in public, the rest was domestic


:O thats great for copenhagen. i have always seen copenhagen as a bit more crime-ridden than stockholm. especially after i saw pusher . but according to this, stockholm metro had the same rate the first months this year, as copenhagen had for a year :/

anyway.. uppsala in sweden has a population of around 130.00 and had only 2 murders last year
its metro (304.000, mostly countryside) had 3 murders


----------



## daniel001 (Jul 9, 2006)

The safest city would have to be Melbourne, Australia.
Because in a news report, they said that crime was down by a lot since the 80's, 
Thanks to Victoria Police

daniel001


----------



## AndySocks (Dec 8, 2005)

hudkina said:


> 10. Amherst, NY - 112,016


That's a civil township. Including it on the list would acknowledge that Hempstead, NY is a larger city than San Francisco... which we all know it isn't.

The only places in NY with a population over 100,000 are NYC, Buffalo, Rochester, Yonkers and Syracuse. All of which had quite their share of murders.


----------



## Dissenter (Nov 17, 2005)

daniel001 said:


> The safest city would have to be Melbourne, Australia.
> Because in a news report, they said that crime was down by a lot since the 80's,
> Thanks to Victoria Police
> 
> daniel001


That's what happens when your police shoot and kill more people than the rest of the country put together.


----------



## NYC Girl (Aug 19, 2006)

I think maybe Singapore o other asian city like Tokyo. I think Toronto is the safer in North America.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Hartford, which has 125k people had 25 murders in 2005, up from 16, with a rate of 20.2/100k...

Nearby West Hartford, with a population of 63k, had none.


----------



## LordMandeep (Apr 10, 2006)

West Valley City - population 113,000 - 10 murders


Thats a lot and high by Canadian cities. Thats how many clagary has and its has a million people. 

Toronto is safest major city in North America, but due to the media people think Toronto is the most dangerous place in Canada.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Des Moines, Iowa.

550,000 in the metro area - 3 murders. All were located in the city itself of 200,000


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

LordMandeep said:


> West Valley City - population 113,000 - 10 murders.



That does seem really high. The Cedar Rapids, Iowa metro area of 240,000 people had 0 murders last year. The city itself is 122,000


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

LordMandeep said:


> Toronto is safest major city in North America, but due to the media people think Toronto is the most dangerous place in Canada.


It's so true. I was always amazed by how many people I encountered in Ottawa, Vancouver, Montreal and other cities who believed Toronto had a high crime rate. Few people in those cities seem to realise that crime per capita - in any category of crime - in Vancouver and Montreal exceed crime per capita in Toronto by multiples.


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

LordMandeep said:


> Toronto is safest major city in North America, but due to the media people think Toronto is the most dangerous place in Canada.


People are easily fooled by numbers. and since Toronto has the most in Canada, they just assume its the worst.



HirakataShi said:


> Vancouver and Montreal exceed crime per capita in Toronto by multiples.


If we're talking crime in general, I guess you're right (I have no clue), however, in terms of murders, Montreal actually has the lowest for a major city in North America (2005) with only 35 murders out of 1.8 million people (1.6 now due to the 2006 demerger), or 1.94/100,000.


----------



## AmherstMan (May 25, 2006)

AndySocks said:


> That's a civil township. Including it on the list would acknowledge that Hempstead, NY is a larger city than San Francisco... which we all know it isn't.
> 
> The only places in NY with a population over 100,000 are NYC, Buffalo, Rochester, Yonkers and Syracuse. All of which had quite their share of murders.


Amhesrt has a population of over 116,000 so Amherst would be in the list.


----------



## ToRoNto g-town (Nov 26, 2005)

its weird that america has a rather highquality of life per capita but theres sooooo many murders ... weird world


----------



## AndySocks (Dec 8, 2005)

AmherstMan said:


> Amhesrt has a population of over 116,000 so Amherst would be in the list.


::scratches head::

It isn't divided into hamlets, villages and CDPs like the Town of Hempstead (pop 760,000) is? Quite a few Towns with capital T's on Long Island would be on the list of the top 100 cities in the country had the figures been considered official, but they're divided into hundreds of smaller communities so only one place on LI has a pop. over 60,000. I figured the entire state worked like that, but I could be wrong. It's annoying because each state has different definitions as to what "towns", "townships", "cities", etc are... but does it vary within the state too? This is getting annoying...


----------



## daniel001 (Jul 9, 2006)

Dissenter said:


> That's what happens when your police shoot and kill more people than the rest of the country put together.


Wrong, The police make more arrests, than any other state in Australia, and they do not shoot to kill, unless it is very bad.

daniel001


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

Hong Kong
35 homicides out of 7 mil population


----------



## Ewok71 (Jan 27, 2005)

Berlin, Germany, had 144 in 2005. But the rates are going down since years.


----------

